# A Podcast on Guiding and Leadership



## no1kobefan (Aug 29, 2019)

This is great! I'll check it out.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

no1kobefan said:


> This is great! I'll check it out.


Thanks for the support! Hope you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Barry, great podcast ! Just wrapped up Jim Coffey episode. I really enjoy the interwoven experiences of your and your guests histories in adventure and whitewater, with a focus on how and who shape great leaders.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

SixPek said:


> Barry, great podcast ! Just wrapped up Jim Coffey episode. I really enjoy the interwoven experiences of your and your guests histories in adventure and whitewater, with a focus on how and who shape great leaders.


You've completely made my day! Thanks so much! I know you'll enjoy the episodes with Zach and Richard, as well - both terrific storytellers with great perspectives. 
And more great guides and leaders in the pipeline. 
Sincere thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kavukavu (Nov 13, 2011)

Barry,
I've listened to a couple episodes and what you're doing here is simply fantastic. This podcast couldn't come at a better time in our world. After 20 years of river guiding, I only wish I could have been exposed to these ideas and great leaders earlier on rather than along the way. I'll certainly keep listening and learning. Thank you!

Daniel Brown


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

kavukavu said:


> Barry,
> I've listened to a couple episodes and what you're doing here is simply fantastic. This podcast couldn't come at a better time in our world. After 20 years of river guiding, I only wish I could have been exposed to these ideas and great leaders earlier on rather than along the way. I'll certainly keep listening and learning. Thank you!
> 
> Daniel Brown


Thank you so much, Daniel!! I'm thrilled it's resonating for you. It's an ambition for me that young leaders, in particular, will tune in and find something of use. I'm learning every time I interview these folks, and doing my best to add to the dialogue. 
Sincere thanks again. So grateful.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool podcast, great tone, great conversational interview. Just listened to and enjoyed the Jim Coffey episode, and looking forward to the subsequent episodes. Keep it up!


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> Very cool podcast, great tone, great conversational interview. Just listened to and enjoyed the Jim Coffey episode, and looking forward to the subsequent episodes. Keep it up!


Thanks so much!! So pleased you liked it! I've been lucky to get some great guests on and will definitely try and maintain the momentum. Thanks again!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Listened to Zach's interview last night while working on my boat in the shop.
FANTASTIC interview. Again, I really like that you ask good questions that make the guest think and open up, but you let their story be the star of the show.
I'm going to listen to these faster than you produce them..but you've also provided enough depth that they'll be worth the re-listen in a month or a year.

Dang @zcollier , I really appreciate your candor and introspection. "What didn't work for me" is often more powerful than just hearing success stories.
Had no idea your original goals for the Gear Garage videos, but they work: you are absolutely an evolved speaker.

I think you both touched on the huge gulf of difference between "leadership" (from within or in front of the group) and "management" (leadership from outside or even distant from the group).
It's not so difficult to say "hey guys, let's go" and get stuff done. It's really, really hard to delegate and follow up; something I struggle with daily in my career.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> Listened to Zach's interview last night while working on my boat in the shop.
> FANTASTIC interview. Again, I really like that you ask good questions that make the guest think and open up, but you let their story be the star of the show.
> I'm going to listen to these faster than you produce them..but you've also provided enough depth that they'll be worth the re-listen in a month or a year.
> 
> ...


Such gracious feedback, 4Runner. Thank you so much. Zach is a sage and as I described, sharing his best work freely and without condition, making the rafting a better, safer place. He deserves the appreciation of many. Just part of the reason I admire him, and enjoyed the interview so much. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I admit, I was pretty skeptical. There are lots of low production value wannabe podcasters in the outdoor space, and I assumed this would be yet another. I’m very happy to be wrong.

I thought both the production values and the level of thoughtfulness that went into this were outstanding.

Very well done...I look forward to the book.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Roseldo said:


> I admit, I was pretty skeptical. There are lots of low production value wannabe podcasters in the outdoor space, and I assumed this would be yet another. I’m very happy to be wrong.
> 
> I thought both the production values and the level of thoughtfulness that went into this were outstanding.
> 
> Very well done...I look forward to the book.


What a great set of comments! Thank you so much! 
I read a lot before launching; that quality matters, that audio is important, and that folks want to hear the guests. I'm really grateful for your summary, and appreciate that you're an experienced listener. 
Sincere thanks for taking a moment to write.


----------



## Scott67 (Mar 4, 2021)

I binged the episodes this weekend and they were fantastic. I hope to meet you out on the water sometime...thanks for a great podcast!


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

Where'sTheMoneyLebowski said:


> I binged the episodes this weekend and they were fantastic. I hope to meet you out on the water sometime...thanks for a great podcast!


Barry’s an absolute blast to boat with. He taught me how to swim in Chili Bar Hole. 😎
Remember this dump, Barry?


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

Where'sTheMoneyLebowski said:


> I binged the episodes this weekend and they were fantastic. I hope to meet you out on the water sometime...thanks for a great podcast!


Thank you so much! So grateful for the terrific comments and the listens. I hope to meet you on the rio, as well! Look for a really colorful boat or my stickers. 
If you haven't seen the website, it's here: www.leadingsteep.com 
If you'd like one of those stickers, connect here.


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

SixPek said:


> Barry’s an absolute blast to boat with. He taught me how to swim in Chili Bar Hole. 😎
> Remember this dump, Barry?
> 
> View attachment 64439


I remember it well, my friend! It was great paddling with you and it's been too long! Drop me a note and get on my list to go paddle sometime, please, Matt!


----------

